

Ask HN: What's your url? - tathagatadg

What is the url that you use to refer yourself? What do you expect others to use when they are doing it? What are the advantages and disadvantages if they don't intersect?<p>(0) github, (1)twitter,(2)blog hosted at a domain with your name, (3) Linkedin, (4) facebook, (5) g+, (5) other<p>After a hackathon last year, when people were sending goodbye and stay in touch mails - each mail started looking like a json response with a lot of key value pairs ...
======
kaolinite
I give people a link to my website (timdavi.es) which is a glorified portal to
my various online presences: GitHub, LinkedIn, G+, etc.

------
there
Wasn't that the problem that about.me was supposed to fix?

